# My Next New Horse - Videos, pictures...



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I really liked Point On Top, because he was very willing and seemed like a good boy. He was a good jumper, too. 
Skovvang's Miro was gorgeous, and a pretty mover. Seems to really love jumping-he's ears were forward the whole time!  
Baltimore was a little high strung, but he's young. If you're willing to deal with that, then he'd be great, too. You'd get a lot of years out of him and he has a lot of potential as a jumper.
Also, can I ask why you said no to all those horses??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horse #1: Within the first few seconds of watching her walk, I don't like how she moves with her back end. She does not look very strong in her hind end, and something is really throwing me off. She also chips her fences (comes in too close) consistently; not what I like to see. 

Horse #2: Big pass unless you want to spend lots of time taking him back to the ground to do lots of slowing, suppling work. He needs to learn how to carry himself properly without looking like he's going to bolt off in 1/2 a second. He rushes the jumps and doesnt use himself well.

Horse #3: Not a stunning mover. Could be improved on a bit with consistent dressage work while she learns to use her body well. Definitely needs a lot of wor, but finds the box really well. Needs work on leads, not swapping leads behind, and being consistent.

Horse #4: The best mover so far. I like the long strided canter. He could do to stretch a bit more into the bridle, and not be so overflexed behind the vertical. Rushes the jumps, but at least doens't chip them. (eek nevermind - 2:45, 2:53, 3:08 ) The rider isn't helping too much with a chair leg and her leg stuck out in front of her on landing. If they left those in and obviously edited some other jumps out, what was he doing there? Nice mover, needs some work.

Horse #5: Nice mover, needs to stretch into contact more, he's cranked behind the vertical into hyperflexion. Rushed the first few fences, but that was rider error, she pushed him too fast into them and didn't support him into the fence. The chips appear to be rider error as well. Rider appears very heavy handed, and gets in the horse's face a stride before the fence, which is causing the horse to knock rails. When the rider lets the horse do its job and doesn't get in its way, it looks lovely. When the rider gets too active, the horse falls apart. 

Horse #6: Jumps inconsistently. Sometimes his knees are good, nice and tight, and sometimes he hangs one knee back and really has to use his back instead to even make it over the jump. Certainly not a hunter whatsoever. I would be concerned that one day he'd hang his knee over a large fence and roll. I don't like the fact that he will refuse one jump over and over, much less that he probably schools those jumps a ton. 

I just read your post again... if you want me to do the last few, I will. Let me know. 

To the OP - if you are the girl rider in these videos (I just realized halfway through critiquing that it's the same girl - oops!) I do still think you need a lot of work on your position before you are jumping any height consistently. I do recall a few videos a while back, and you still need some work. The horses chipping and refusing are a large part due to rider error, you getting too heavy on their forehand the stride before the jump, then bracing with your lower leg upon landing. I do think you need to improve your position. 
You lower leg needs work  You are adopting a big chair seat, and as soon as you correct that, a lot of things will fall into place. 
You need to learn to let the horse move under you and not get all handsy the stride before a jump; that is why these horses are consistently chipping and knocking rails. 
I would also gamble to say that the rushing is a lot of rider-error as well. 
You are a lovely rider with a LOT of potential, but you do need to realize what you're doing wrong or you won't improve. I see a great future in your career IF you start to correct your faults now.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horse #7: Appears young and needs to learn how to walk without jigging. Consistenetly behind the vertical again, and needs to learn to drop into the bit. Nice mover, but needs to learn to use his hind end to track up and really move under himself. 
Rider is MUCH too hands-on with this horse, and really needs to learn how to jump with the horse and not get left behind.
I am concerned that he's jumping so high when he can't even do a simple crossrail. Yes, he has natural talent, but he's going to get overfaced.

OP, I don't think this is the right horse for you. I would strongly suggest you get a well-schooled horse so you can work on your position.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks alot! 

IheartPheobe: I said no to them because I didnt like the way they jumped.. :/ Not that it was bad, they were good horses but simply not my type! Point On Top reminds me alot of the pony I jump now, a fast strong willed one which will stop at nothing!  One that really pulls to the jumps, but can still be slowed down (i only realized after that the speed I was riding at was maybe a little too fast, especially on the higher jumps.. xD)

JustDressageIt: Yes, I know, I'm not so good yet, and I only realized now just how different it is to jump horses after jumping ponies! I have a big problem with measuring distances so i dont get too close to the jump or too far away. :/ I cant get the speed right on horses either, some of them needed to go faster, some slower to get the jump right..? And then i sometimes throw myself forward too early or I dont follow the horse over the jump in time. My knees should be bent more, and so on and so on, I know  I know my mistakes I just dont always remember them in time, or realize untill i see the video. Of course I wont be jumping 120 cm. on the horse when I get it, I will go down to about 90-100 cm. and train my way up.
But thanks alot for your critique, it really helps! 
If i was to buy the 5-year-old I would give it to my trainer for a month or two so she could teach him a little more of the basic in jumping, and then have lessons with her 2-3 times a week. But that would be alot of hard work which is why I prefer Point On Top, because he is 12 years old and has been to ALOT of big competitions with prizes, so he's a good one to learn things on


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

i liked elvis, though u r going to have to work on his leads


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vicizmax said:


> JustDressageIt: Yes, I know, I'm not so good yet, and I only realized now just how different it is to jump horses after jumping ponies! I have a big problem with measuring distances so i dont get too close to the jump or too far away. :/ I cant get the speed right on horses either, some of them needed to go faster, some slower to get the jump right..? And then i sometimes throw myself forward too early or I dont follow the horse over the jump in time. My knees should be bent more, and so on and so on, I know  I know my mistakes I just dont always remember them in time, or realize untill i see the video. Of course I wont be jumping 120 cm. on the horse when I get it, I will go down to about 90-100 cm. and train my way up.
> But thanks alot for your critique, it really helps!
> If i was to buy the 5-year-old I would give it to my trainer for a month or two so she could teach him a little more of the basic in jumping, and then have lessons with her 2-3 times a week. But that would be alot of hard work which is why I prefer Point On Top, because he is 12 years old and has been to ALOT of big competitions with prizes, so he's a good one to learn things on


I think it is wonderful that you realize your mistakes and want to do something about them - bravo!

Point On Top is very cute, but needs a lot of flatting work before you look at jumping him. He is super stiff and needs to learn how to use his back, he has no idea what a frame is. He really rushes the jumps as well, I would literally take him back to square one and retrain from there. It won't take long, as he's already got the base, but he really needs some work.

Regarding the 5 year old, he's going to take a lot of work. he has no idea how to use his body and literally throws himself over the jumps. I would look at taking him back to train dressage for a year before I even thought of jumping him again. 

Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## Pacifica (Apr 20, 2009)

All the horses dont move fantastic but I assume you want it for a cross country propect or jumper.

1. LAME
2. Drops his shoulder when he jumps... but looks like an Ok horse
3. Video isn't working
4. Jumps very vertical instead of up and over
5. Weak back end resulting in no lead changes.
6. Hangs front end and drops shoulder. Inverted.
7. Scoopey back end and hangs in the air. Looks crazy.
8. Cute horse. Good back end.
9. Ponyish.
10. Inverted.

My favourite was T-Rex. I think because he is quieter he can teach you a few things about riding. I need to agree with JUSTDRESSAGEIT, you really need to work on your riding before jumping that high. I was scared for you watching these videos. It can be very dangerous jumping that high without having a solid position and ability to guide a horse to the jump properly. Horses will only bail you out so much to jumps and either you will seriously hurt yourself or a horse if you continue to jump that high without more practice. I would suggest sticking to smaller jumps and practicing keeping your body still, but once you have a bit more mileage I bet you will be great because I know I would never have the amount of confidence you have to jump that high on new horses 

Remeber: its not the hieght of the jump but how you ride it.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

well i am a western person so i dont know alot, but if you are still learning then i would go with point on top, since like you said, he is more of a been there done that.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks once more all of you! 
Just wanted to post my reasons for why i've said no to the ones i said no to.. 

1. Armani: Nice jumper, one that never stops, however i didnt feel like there was much potential in him.. :/
2. Point: In love with this one! xD
3. Stella: Was nice too but she kept stopping at the double jump? Didnt like that. She just wasnt better than nr. 2 (Point On Top)
4. Charlot: Felt weird to jump on and didnt use his hindlegs enough. As in, his weight was mostly on his forelegs. Jumped nicely but still.. Felt weird. Not my type.
5. Elvis: Dont feel like he has any potential. Yea maybe I'm a bad rider but he just kept hitting the stick down..! Needs alot more work.
6. Miro: Really nice horse! One you could really learn to sit back and wait for the jump to come instead of throwing yourself forward too soon (erhm, yea, i have that problem occasionally xD). If you didnt wait for the jump and throwed yourself forward, it would simply refuse. However if i did it right, it would jump wonderfully, no hesitation!
7. Baltimore: I dunno, just fell in love with this one!  He was just.. funny! xD But I dont think I'm experienced enough to ride him  I could ruin him by not riding him right, so I think I better get an experienced horse and learn as much as I can first!
8. T-Rex: He was a nice jumper but more of a heavy type and too calm for me. I like the frisky 
9. Orlanda: Jumped REALLY weird..! I couldnt ride her the way I'm used to, had to do the COMPLETE opposite than what I've been taught..? Also felt more like a pony-horse and not very "serious". Has a good pedigree but its not showing so much..
10. Daisy: 9 years old and waay to complicated to ride. Charlot, the 7-year-old was definitely better than this one so this one went out of the picture straight away.

So those are my feelings about the horses.. Just if anyone was curious! 

I'm going to go try Point On Top again on Sunday where I'll be jumping a course on him instead of just one jump, to see what he's like between jumps 

*By the way,* here's a link to a video where Point On Top is jumping 140 cm.!
This was taken about a month ago 
Point On Top. MA spring *Salg - HesteGalleri.dk


----------



## Pacifica (Apr 20, 2009)

He looks very athletic. I can't believe how deep he got to the triple bar and how well he jumped it!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea, hopefully that will be me on him in a year or two xD


----------

